# Frederik Magle - Symphonic Suite Cantabile



## Guest (Nov 26, 2014)

So we have all seen the banner splashed somewhere on the webpage, announcing Frederik Magle's Symphonic Suite. I have no experience with our elusive Forum owner's music. So my question to anybody out there who can answer it is this . . . who is that very fetching female featured prominently on the right side of the banner?????


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ina Kringlebotn. Fetching, indeed.


----------

